# Gym in Bangkok



## thazin810

Hi there, 

I'm gonna move to BKK in early May and want to sign up at one of the gyms. I have looked at the website of California Wow and Fitness First and they look quite decent. I'm female but I am really working out seriously and need a gym with a good free weights area (especially for exercises like squats and deadlifts) - any recommendations? Is there any serious gym in Bangkok, where you can also meet people interested in bodybuilding?

Thanks a lot,
Thazin


----------



## Ozfarang

Thazin of the jungle? 

Wouldn't know - can't afford it, ridiculously expensive


----------



## Greyman

I have been into Wow and think you might have a problem getting a decent spotter for serious free weight work, [the Thai instructors are usually on the small side.]
I believe there is a healthy bodybuilding scene in Pattaya, with many expat's who have set up their own gym.
Good Luck.


----------



## xtr3mx7

You can try True Fitness at the Esplanade of Rattanathibet Rd in Nonthaburi or the other branch at Ratchadaphisek Road in Din Daeng.

I can't remember the package for being a member though. That's months ago I was there walking and the team manager came down to me and try explaining their various packages.

You can have a look at their website: truefitness.co.th


----------

